# YAY my first Chicken hatched!!



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

This morning I went outside and my first baby Chick hatched! So I put her and momma is the smaller coop so the other chickens wont get my baby. I will have to get picture and post them  YAY I am officially a BYB of chickens! LMAO


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> This morning I went outside and my first baby Chick hatched! So I put her and momma is the smaller coop so the other chickens wont get my baby. I will have to get picture and post them  YAY I am officially a BYB of chickens! LMAO


Sweet I give you a 9.96 on the presentation. The Russian judge gave you a 6.18 score there they go again messing with the americans. First the figure skating and now BYB of Chix.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

YAYYYYYYYY! 
i want a little chicken so bad.
okay i want a lot of animals so bad.
i want some chickies, a baby duckie, a baby potbellied piggy, a baby pigmy goatie,um... and some others too!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


> Sweet I give you a 9.96 on the presentation. The Russian judge gave you a 6.18 score there they go again messing with the americans. First the figure skating and now BYB of Chix.


FOFLMFAO 



meganc66 said:


> YAYYYYYYYY!
> i want a little chicken so bad.
> okay i want a lot of animals so bad.
> i want some chickies, a baby duckie, a baby potbellied piggy, a baby pigmy goatie,um... and some others too!


You can always just come live at my house, I will buy you a pot belly pig 

Ducks are dirty! stick with chickens


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> FOFLMFAO
> 
> You can always just come live at my house, I will buy you a pot belly pig
> 
> Ducks are dirty! stick with chickens


My mother in law worked for Aflac for a bit., And my son Isaac had 2 different duck sounds. We would ask what a regular duck said and he said quack. Then we ask him what his Grandma's duck says nad he yelled at the top of his lungs AFLAC!!!!! We laughed our selves sick.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

woo hoo on the chickie poo! I gotta question though... are there die hard chicken breeders like there are dog breeders? Like is there a chicken breeders code of ethics?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yes there is! I am on a chicken forum and that is where I ask all my chicken questions and if you ask me they are more weird than dog ppl! lol


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Yes there is! I am on a chicken forum and that is where I ask all my chicken questions and if you ask me they are more weird than dog ppl! lol


Do they talk about the best way to feed the Chix, is there an end all be all feed for Chix and Chickens?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Nope just chick starter! not like dogs where you have 50 million types of food! I did learn about good treats to give and the proper diet they need. I love my chickens they are my buddies and they have personalities of their own. At this point in my life I try to have things that make me smile, like my chickens and my Boston terrier


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

awh baby chicks are so cute!!! can u post pics?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

way ahead of ya!
http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/17769-my-newest-addition.html


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I had batums hatched last week. there were six but I lost one . They are so cute. I have 30 chickens, 4 ducks, and one goose. I wouldn't have lost any geese but we had a freeze here the first week of June adn the power went out in the chicken coop. NO light on them. I had waited too and gotten the last week they would ship the geese up here.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Yes there is! I am on a chicken forum and that is where I ask all my chicken questions and if you ask me they are more weird than dog ppl! lol


well then according to them... and jessica (hellnotheywontgo), you suck at life!! hahahaha just kidding with ya lisa.

I doubt people are paying for 5k blue rare chickens these days


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> well then according to them... and jessica (hellnotheywontgo), you suck at life!! hahahaha just kidding with ya lisa.
> 
> I doubt people are paying for 5k blue rare chickens these days


Oz are you doing drugs today? I swear I just read like 5 of your posts that did not make sense! Maybe I'm on drugs.... who knows

and you would be surprised what some chickens go for!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Oz are you doing drugs today? I swear I just read like 5 of your posts that did not make sense! Maybe I'm on drugs.... who knows
> 
> and you would be surprised what some chickens go for!


Am I on drugs? Really? Wow.


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

yay chicken poo!!!!! Oh no now there are bybers for chickens? Oh no save the chickens! LOL jk jk


----------

